# washington vs colorado vs oregon.. where to?



## gingerbuddha (Dec 28, 2011)

so i have about a year and a half left of college and after i plan on moving to a new MMJ state... these are my top 3 picks. Opinions? Any and all accepted and GREATLY appreciated. Im talking both on the MMJ level and on the living aspect of the states in general.

thanks,
-gb


----------

